# Ralph M. Knox



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 26, 2008)

Ralph M. Knox
World War II veteran
Survivor, Bataan death march
He was 86.

http://www.wyff4.com/cnn-news/18146048/detail.html#-


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 26, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## Carol (Nov 26, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## seasoned (Nov 26, 2008)

.


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 26, 2008)

Great sadness for a man of such special hardiness to leave this world.  May you be at peace, sir, the pain of those long ago memories washed from your soul.


----------



## stickarts (Nov 26, 2008)

.


----------



## MJS (Nov 26, 2008)

.


----------



## IcemanSK (Nov 26, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 26, 2008)

.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 26, 2008)

.


----------



## Drac (Nov 26, 2008)

.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 26, 2008)

.


----------



## pstarr (Nov 27, 2008)

.


----------

